# Hyper Modern Design!



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have an old Whammo Sportsman hanging on the wall. I keep looking at and think about how to 2016 that thing.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

flipgun said:


> I have an old Whammo Sportsman hanging on the wall. I keep looking at and think about how to 2016 that thing.


Throw some TBG around it and shoot it double slot is quickly becoming my favorite attachment

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

flipgun said:


> I have an old Whammo Sportsman hanging on the wall. I keep looking at and think about how to 2016 that thing.


 go all out and lower the fork.. i would. But then again.. i dont have the same sentimental view towards it.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

pult421 said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old Whammo Sportsman hanging on the wall. I keep looking at and think about how to 2016 that thing.
> ...


Why change profection?

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Because its perfection. Lol get it??


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

All love all love


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder why these ever went out of style?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> I wonder why these ever went out of style?


They aren't flashy enough for forum posts. That's my guess.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

What is the distance between the slots on the fork tip. I may incorporate this in my next frame


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I googled wham o and after some looking got the original drawing / print, made a couple, look it up, they shoot OK, don'remember what I did with my drawing, but there's one out there.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The tips are right at 21 mm X 21 mm ish. The slots look to be 2 mm set 7 mm from the edge and the center piece is about 6 mm.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

flipgun said:


> The tips are right at 21 mm X 21 mm ish. The slots look to be 2 mm set 7 mm from the edge and the center piece is about 6 mm.


Thanks Flipgun !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I did a little mining and found this here on the forum.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18661-plywood-slingshot/

The Gentleman has not been active since 2012 so I don't guess he would mind if someone took a whack at this. A similar idea and I like it better.


----------

